# Problema con Modulo WIRLESS LAN



## jorge andrada (Mar 2, 2011)

hola resulta que me regalaron un modulito de wifi,  wirless lan, o sea tiene una entrada lan y transmite.
el problema es que no lo puedo o mejor dicho no lo se configurar, porque lo conecto al router, y mi computadora portatil lo detecta y dice por ejemplo robertowifi, pero me pide un password, que el cual no lo tengo ni lo puedo coseguir, lo que yo queria era reinicializarlo o resetearlo, no se como se dic, la cosa es que quiero que quede cero asi le puedo poner un nuevo password, desde ya muchas gracias, espero me puedan ayudar.


----------



## Unikfriend (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi jorge, supongo que no te dieron el manual.
los access point normalmente tiene un orificio por donde presionar un pushbutton,
este lo presionas unos 10 segundos durante el encendido para restablecer los parametros de fabrica,
si se reinicia deberias poder detectarlo con otro nombre con tu laptop. 
el usuario y password preferido por default es admin 
el IP default depende del fabricante, y si esta habilitado el AutoIP 
este puede variar cada vez que lo enciendas.
Saludos.


----------



## moiskey2 (Mar 3, 2011)

hola saludos.. lei detalladamente y me di cuenta q lo quieres en puente o bridge ya q tienes un router ya funcionado. bueno como decía anteriormente Unikfriend esta 100% correcto y debería funcionar. ayudaría mucho saber su modelo o marca .. al resetear el wifi queda sin clave .. no creo q quieras eso . bueno ojala q tengas el modelo aquí tendrás arta ayuda . bay


----------



## jorge andrada (Mar 3, 2011)

gracias me voy a fijar en hacer eso y me voy a fijar bien el modelo, y con respecto a la marca, e visto que solo dice wirless lan, pero ya me voy a fijar bien. gracias ya les comento como sigo


----------



## Unikfriend (Mar 3, 2011)

Wireless LAN es una descripcion generica, 
la marca puede venir cen la placa del N/S.


----------



## jorge andrada (Mar 5, 2011)

hola, aqui pongo los datos de wifi:
Marca =   SENAO

lugo tiene los siguientes codigos:

S/N:05B247329
SL-2611CB3 PLUS(DELUXE)(F200)
MAC:00026F3D76DB

Long Range Wireless Multi-Client Bridge

Tambien lo desarme y adentro tiene como una tarjeta PCMCIA y de ella la salida a la antena, los datos de la PCMCIA son los siguientes:

SL-2511CD PLUS EXT2(f200)
S/N:05B251618
MAC:00026F3D76DB

y la placa (circuito impreso) en donde va montada la PCMCIA en la parte de adentro dice: 

P/N:521603720050
APV1.9.0(A)
CBV1.8.0(A)

y eso es todo lo que le pude exprimir jeje.

sabes que lo hice como me dijiste eso de resetearlo al inicio durante 10 seg. y funciono de 10, ya me aparece otro nombre y sin contraseña, pero ahora en la pc me dice acceso limitado, y no puedo utilizar internet, y cuando escarbo un poco en conecciones de res me dice algo asi como IP no valida o IP no encontrada. 

y por ultimo como tengo que hacer para ponerle un nuevo password?

el wireless que yo tengo es este del link es el mismo.

http://bellsouthpwp.net/h/t/htsp/2611CB.htm

no le consigo los manuales para acceder a la configuracion remota, y si se pudiera al filtro de direcciones mac.

no tengo idea el numero de IP que tiene.


----------



## moiskey2 (Mar 5, 2011)

aaaaa.  .. gracias por confirmar los datos. lo 1º resetear  ... lo bueno es q es un accespoint y es un excelencia de producto (200mw) bueno los primero es reset. 2 conectar el AP y en el equipo tener ip estatica q seria 192.168.1.2 luego en el explorador entras a 192.168.1.1 o 192.168.1.254


----------



## leonj80 (Mar 21, 2011)

en la parte   tracera de tu oruter  otu ap   ay u n pequeño   huekito   digasmolo asi  qu8    dice resettt.. el cual ay  que presionar  co nayuda de un lapicero   por uno cuantos segundos  asta que el led de  system   cominese  de  rapido   flash a lento   flash    (ojo  eso lo  tienes  que aser cuando el ap este encendido )depues d eso  tu ap estara en la configuracio nde fabrica listo  para  poderlo  configurar


----------

